# Project One



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey all!

I just placed my order for my project one 5.2sl. I can't wait to see it when it comes in! I'm curious, can others who have gone through project one chime in and let me know how long it took for you? I've heard anything from 17 days to just a couple days over their "promise" of 30 days.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

azuredrptp said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just placed my order for my project one 5.2sl. I can't wait to see it when it comes in! I'm curious, can others who have gone through project one chime in and let me know how long it took for you? I've heard anything from 17 days to just a couple days over their "promise" of 30 days.


It will probably be about 20 days.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> It will probably be about 20 days.


Pretty close! It should be here on wednesday, 24 days.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

azuredrptp said:


> Pretty close! It should be here on wednesday, 24 days.



Cool! Be sure to share some photos with us when you get it!


----------



## km53jinx (Apr 9, 2002)

azuredrptp said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just placed my order for my project one 5.2sl. I can't wait to see it when it comes in! I'm curious, can others who have gone through project one chime in and let me know how long it took for you? I've heard anything from 17 days to just a couple days over their "promise" of 30 days.


I have had P1 for about 3 years. It took about 30 days to get it. If anyone is interested...Deep South paint, 52cm, all Campy Record, Ksyrium SL wheelset '04, FSA crankset Proteam-issue, Crank Eggbeater pedals all-ti, new Armadillo Lights tires, Fizik aliante carbon saddle...about 2000 miles done. Really new condition...$3500 plus shipping


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Cool! Be sure to share some photos with us when you get it!


Here it is!


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*that's the EXACT same p1 scheme I'm going for*

When I order my 5.2sl... Looks like the $600 upcharge is worth it. Nice!!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Do you ride for Discovery Channel?

If not why order and pay for a custom paint job and include an advertisement for a company that you have no affiliation with.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

ewitz said:


> Do you ride for Discovery Channel?
> 
> If not why order and pay for a custom paint job and include an advertisement for a company that you have no affiliation with.


It's called enthusiasm, ewitz, and it's what normal people have for things they enjoy. Lighten up.

The bike looks great, Azuredrptp! Did you mount your computer on the stem?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Do you mean the stem on top of all those spacers that is flipped so that it points to the sky?


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

ewitz, i have a triple, so obviously i do not ride for the discovey channel team. I'm a fan of Lance and the team, and really liked the paintjob he rode on last year. Knock me if you want, but I enjoy it.

WhiskeyNovember, yah, I did mount the computer on the stem. I thought it looked cleaner.  

The stem is also pointed to the sky because my LBS thought I should get used to the bike this way and then they'd swap it out for other sizes/angles as i got more comfortable on the bike. Lifetime fit is what they say comes with the bike, so I can go back in 3 months, try a different length/angle, and then 3 months from that come and try another until I'm 100% happy. So I'm not worried about it pointing to the sky at the moment!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

don't mind ewitz, he's a vain idiot. cool-lookin ride, definitely.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

azuredrptp said:


> WhiskeyNovember, yah, I did mount the computer on the stem. I thought it looked cleaner.


Good call. It looks great!


Ewitz, please stop acting like a prick.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I'm not a huge Disco fan*



ewitz said:


> Do you ride for Discovery Channel?
> 
> If not why order and pay for a custom paint job and include an advertisement for a company that you have no affiliation with.


\\

Nor am I a big Lance fan but I think that the Dark blue with the flames is one heck of a paint job. The Discovery logo is a minor detail.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

the disco decals are cool because they make for a more authentic look. when you go part-way with pro graphics, like take a look at the trek 1500 from 05, it doesn't do it for me. either go for a spittin' image or stay away from the pro immitation style, that's my opinion. and the flames on the bike are tight, definitely. we've already spent too much time acknowledging their lame presence, but when dorks criticize certain aspects of your bike's fit, you just have to laugh at them. these are guys that would rather throw a 120mm downwards-spiral stem on their bike to have it look like a pro replica than use a riser, even if it were to mean excruciating back pain. the kind of guys that buy a saddle because their fav. pro endorses it, even if it gives them saddle-sores and doesn't fit their own sit bones. you have to laugh at that kind of vanity!


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

cmatcan said:


> the disco decals are cool because they make for a more authentic look. when you go part-way with pro graphics, like take a look at the trek 1500 from 05, it doesn't do it for me. either go for a spittin' image or stay away from the pro immitation style, that's my opinion. and the flames on the bike are tight, definitely. we've already spent too much time acknowledging their lame presence, but when dorks criticize certain aspects of your bike's fit, you just have to laugh at them. these are guys that would rather throw a 120mm downwards-spiral stem on their bike to have it look like a pro replica than use a riser, even if it were to mean excruciating back pain. the kind of guys that buy a saddle because their fav. pro endorses it, even if it gives them saddle-sores and doesn't fit their own sit bones. you have to laugh at that kind of vanity!


well said!


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm guessing that if u have a triple u should have a crazy "sky" stem. i'm guessing u bought it because u just want to ride and not race. so why not be comfortable. no reason to be all aero in a group ride.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

chrislh said:


> i'm guessing that if u have a triple u should have a crazy "sky" stem. i'm guessing u bought it because u just want to ride and not race. so why not be comfortable. no reason to be all aero in a group ride.


This is true... It's overkill, but I figure it's a nice ride. Just looking at it makes me want to get out and ride everytime. I'm sure I'll enjoy it for many many many years.


----------



## mr4nyps (Mar 17, 2004)

azuredrptp said:


> This is true... It's overkill, but I figure it's a nice ride. Just looking at it makes me want to get out and ride everytime. I'm sure I'll enjoy it for many many many years.


Sounds like the right attitude to me! Enjoy!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

azuredrptp said:


> Here it is!



Sweet ride dude. I love the look, totally cool. Congrats on a rad bike.

Sean


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

smw said:


> Sweet ride dude. I love the look, totally cool. Congrats on a rad bike.
> 
> Sean


Thanks!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't worry what anybody thinks. The bike looks awesome! Now go out and ride her, (so you can get some miles in and flip that stem.)


----------

